# Non facility charge



## southbaymed (Mar 23, 2010)

Please help. One Gastro specialist ll disgnate one room as surgery room in the
office. This to be soley use for surgery (mainly EGD) and Ultra sound. Will hire RN to assist surgery. This should be a global charge.  However,we understand  that  "Non Facility Charge" can be added and reimbursed too. 
Do you use UB94 for this charge? using same tax ID?
Thank you for any help or comments


----------

